# Cold War Exhibition



## hunter0f2 (Aug 7, 2008)

For the second time this year I paid a visit to the RAF Museum Cold war Exhibition at RAF Cosford ( Near where I lived many years ago) The Museum has some really interesting stuff from all era's the new Cold war Hall is a Wonder to behold. 
If you are ever around the Midlands ( Wolverhampon area) do pay it a visit, you will find it well worth it, just give yourselves 3-4 hours to look around. there is a niceshop " The Checkpoint Charlie Cafe'". The best part , as its a National Museum its FREE!!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh some Cosford pics!! They may be a bit big!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously downsize your pics!

There is no reason to post pics that large.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2008)

Agreed, WAY too big. If you have to scroll all over the place to see the whole picture, that's way too big. A good rule to go by is about 750 pixels wide by about 500 high at 72 DPI.


----------

